# Smoking My First Pork Butt



## natethebuilder (Dec 21, 2016)

I am Nathan Mustoe.  For Christmas Eve I will be smoking my first pork butt. My mother in law got me two that add up to be 17.4 pounds. I already have a rub in mind and how to do all of that. I am wondering how long to smoke the two, or would it be better to do them separately? Any help would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks

Nathan


----------



## phatbac (Dec 22, 2016)

Nathan,

without knowing what kind of smoker you are using i would suggest smoking both butts together. you want to cooking them until they are at least 195-200 degrees Internal temperature. if you are smoking in the 225 temp range give it a couple hours per lb of the biggest one. You should probably get the butts to about 160-165 Internal temperature and then wrap in foil will help speed up the cook a little. the foil isn't required but it does help. as far as the rub goes you can use whatever you like but the most it will do for you is make bark. I don't even use rub on butts anymore i just put some salt on and smoke the pork till its done. the smoke gives it plenty of flavor.. I recommend against injecting. the boston butt has a ton of fat all through it, moisture will not be a problem. 

remember to take some time and be patient with the smoke it will take a long time and you should enjoy it!

if you need more specific help please let us know the smoker and wood type etc you plan to use. and dont forget to take pictures and post them here so we can see how ya did!

Hope this Helps,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Nathan!

Glad to have you with us!

Sounds like Aaron has you covered.

Al


----------



## natethebuilder (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you Aaron. I have a master built electronic smoker that is 40" tall. I'm planning on using apple wood. I do have one more question. Should I use apple juice in the baison?  

Nathan


----------



## phatbac (Dec 22, 2016)

I have heard of doing that but don't have an electric smoker so I can't say for sure but apple is a wonderful flavor with pork!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2016)

The apple juice in the water pan won't give the meat any flavor, so just use water.

Al


----------



## natethebuilder (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you for the info. I do have one more question though. Am i calculatingit correctly, i will be smoking for 34 hours?

Nathan


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2016)

Natethebuilder said:


> Thank you for the info. I do have one more question though. Am i calculatingit correctly, i will be smoking for 34 hours?
> 
> Nathan


No that is incorrect.

You will base your time on the largest butt.

So if you have a 8# & a 10# butt.

You would base your time on the 10# one, or about 20 hours for the two of them.

Of course the smaller one may get done sooner than the big one.

If you know where the hotter part of your smoker is, then put the big one there.

Al


----------



## natethebuilder (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank You Al. That is very helpful. Ill be posting the finished product.

Nathan


----------



## gary s (Dec 23, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a cloudy but nice day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about            everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## natethebuilder (Dec 23, 2016)

Good Evening

I started my butts 6 1/2 hours ago and they already getting up to 155 degrees. What should i do keep it going for the remaining 14 hours or take it off now?

Thanks

Nathan


----------



## newbie smoker 1 (Dec 23, 2016)

No from what I understand the will stall around 170-185 degrees  for a number of hours....


----------



## natethebuilder (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Good to know.


----------



## natethebuilder (Dec 24, 2016)

Good Morning

One of my butts is at 192 and the big one is at 178. Should i take the little one off or leave it on for the rest of the time for the big one.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 24, 2016)

Let it ride until 200 for pulled pork.  Take it out, wrap it in foil and place it into an empty cooler with towels on top of it.  The other will catch up soon.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Dec 24, 2016)

Nate,

Leave the little one on until it is 195-200.  Then if it is foiled put it in a cooler wrapped in towels for an hour or more.  Let the big one go till same spot, then into the cooler as well.  Wrapped tightly in the cooler they will stay hot for several hours.

Mark


----------



## natethebuilder (Dec 24, 2016)

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## natethebuilder (Dec 24, 2016)

Sorry one more question. what is the final temp for the big one?


----------



## klutzyspuds (Dec 24, 2016)

Pull it at 195-200. Rest in the cooler for at least an hour.  Looking forward to seeing finished pics.

Mark


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 24, 2016)

You want both pork butts to finish around the 205° internal temp. If you are pressed for time you wrap that big one in some tin foil and it will go much faster. I usually bring mine to 205° and wrap in foil and in to the cooler until I am ready for the shindig I am having. That stall you are encountering is normal and will be frustrating but just think of the end product and what YOU accomplished....my family and friends beg me for ribs and pork butts now...it is about the love you add to doing it...only WE on the forum get it...to others it's just dinner!!!!


----------



## newbie smoker 1 (Dec 25, 2016)

TRUTH


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 25, 2016)

I'll let others more expert than I am correct what I am about to say and take no umbrage from their input.

From what I understand, the 205°F IT target is the optimum for moisture content and tenderness.  It's what I try to achieve on each butt I've done, but things don't always turn out as planned.  I've taken them off at lower temps (as low as 190°F IT) and had great pulled pork.  What I've learned is that it's easy to be compulsive about maintaining CC temps close to 225° and reaching 205° IT before pulling, but you can be very successful without achieving that state of nirvana.  Rest assured that you will get better with each one because you will be learning your smoker and your overall process.  So, pay attention, relax and enjoy the process and the product


HTH


----------



## bladeguy (Dec 28, 2016)

Natethebuilder said:


> Sorry one more question. what is the final temp for the big one?



That big one has to be to 195 degrees by now? No pics? Oh well, :welcome1: Nate.


----------

